# Wearing the Bling



## Blake Bowden

Should EA's and FC's be allowed to wear Masonic jewelery?


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Not untell they are a MM


----------



## cmoreno85tx

I agree with Brother Jones, however, when I was an EA and FC I wanted a ring so bad , but I knew I must await the time with patience.


----------



## Bro Mike

They at least should have to wait until I can get a ring of my own, OK?



Seriously, I think that is part of the deal.  Want the bling?  Go through the degrees.  All of 'em.


----------



## Joey

That's the whole point of becoming a Master Mason....... It makes you reach for the "light at the end of the tunnel" knowing that when you do get to wear the bling it because you've earned it.


----------



## RJS

Is there a rule that states they can't?


----------



## gortex6

If someone wore jewelry and identified themself openly as an EA or FC wouldn't it open the risk of someone from another lodge protesting their membership?


----------



## jwardl

No. As in life, some things must be earned.


----------



## david918

To stir the pot, I thought that I was told I there stood "a just and upright mason" during my EA  degree.Since masons meet on the level shouldn't an EA also have the privilege.


----------



## jwardl

david918 said:


> To stir the pot, I thought that I was told I there stood "a just and upright mason" during my EA  degree.Since masons meet on the level shouldn't an EA also have the privilege.



An EA *is* a mason, but there are three degrees for a reason -- MANY reasons, actually. As each degree is earned, greater knowledge and understanding are attained... and as our ancient operative brethren found, further priveleges bestowed.


----------



## jwardl

gortex6 said:


> If someone wore jewelry and identified themself openly as an EA or FC wouldn't it open the risk of someone from another lodge protesting their membership?



Absolutely. Besides, if one is going to adorn themselves with the symbols before they're earned, why bother joining the lodge and going through the degrees at all? In my opinion, this would be a person who wants to impress others or is trying to obtain some kind of advantage through falsification. Either way, this would be someone who is NOT ready to be a mason.


----------



## david918

jwardl said:


> An EA *is* a mason, but there are three degrees for a reason -- MANY reasons, actually. As each degree is earned, greater knowledge and understanding are attained... and as our ancient operative brethren found, further priveleges bestowed.



I agree 100% just felt ornery after dealing with crowds this morning at Walmart and HEB


----------



## TexMass

Unless you wear a square and Compass with the appropriate variation I don't care.  Nearly all rings sold in the US are of S & C with a MM variation.  Some web sites in England have rings with EA and FC variation.  Maybe a lapel pin can satisfy them until they are raised to MM.  There is STILL something to be said about earning it.


----------



## Bigmel

No, not until Master Mason, However, PGM Broughton, did have made and give out special lapel pins for the EA and FC's that came to his workshops.


----------



## RAY

I am not for it but since GM Counts handed out Masonic pins to all that came to the forums it defeated the original purpose. Its way to easy to have a EA or FC stopped but back when they couldn't be identified as easily as now with the bling. We don't condone it at my lodge and talk against it.


----------



## swole

I feel like it has to be earned. If I'm correct, there is quite alot to go through after decideing to become a Mason. I also read somewhere that a Mason should know how to protect the light. Not only is it not fair to those that have gone through the degrees, your knowledge would not be up to par with the know how, guidance, tolereance, or just not plain knowing what to do if the subject comes up. Its significance means more than that of just a sign, it is the representation of a good man. There is nothing worse than a poorly prepared skilled worker, soldier, or professional. At the moment I am not a Mason, but I look foward to the day I can wear that square and compass as a sign of the man that I am, upstanding, honest, hard working and a great father and husband.


----------



## Huw

I voted yes, with the minority on this.  However, that's from a UGLE viewpoint.  Over here, EAs and FCs are full members, with the same speaking and voting rights as everyone else, and therefore I don't see why they shouldn't be allowed to identify themselves as members in the same way as other members.

So as long as EAs and FCs aren't counted as members over there, then it wouldn't be right for them to wear something which identifies them as members.  Although I'm happy to count them as members, since that works fine over here, and that's why I voted yes.

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Benton

In Texas, we don't have voting rights until we are MM's. I know in my area, there's a big problem with many EA's joining, going through initiation, then disappearing and never working on their work again. Subsequently, then end up suspended or expelled. I think with holding some of those privileges is precisely for that reason - to see who actually has it in them to go through it and turn in all of their work.


----------



## Nate Riley

jwardl said:


> An EA *is* a mason, but there are three degrees for a reason -- MANY reasons, actually. As each degree is earned, greater knowledge and understanding are attained... and as our ancient operative brethren found, further priveleges bestowed.


 
Further there are other other limitations that require a certain level be obtained, for instance, only sitting masters and past masters can vote at Grand Lodge. So, not allowing EAs and FCs to wear rings, it not really an issue of being a Mason, in the same manner that voting at Grand Lodge is not.

No. I think they should wait.


----------



## Christopher

Benton said:


> In Texas, we don't have voting rights until we are MM's. I know in my area, there's a big problem with many EA's joining, going through initiation, then disappearing and never working on their work again. Subsequently, then end up suspended or expelled. I think with holding some of those privileges is precisely for that reason - to see who actually has it in them to go through it and turn in all of their work.


 
Just to play devil's advocate, what's the problem with having long-term EAs and FCs?  Just stylistically speaking, it's kind of a strange organization where a normal member is referred to as a "master".  Our ritual itself speaks of the Master Mason as the exemplar of the wise older sage, one who has spent years in the Craft, perfecting his art.  As someone who's been a Master Mason less than a year, and who's in his twenties, I have a hard time taking seriously the appellation "Master Mason" when it's being applied to me.  What would be the problem with continuing the customs of the operative lodges (and all operative guilds, whatever their craft) and have the title "Master Mason" be reserved for those the lodge membership believe to truly be Masters of the Craft?

I also think that if wearing Masonic emblems is going to be restricted to Master Masons, I think you should have to wait until you've turned in your esoteric work for the Master Mason degree.


----------



## JBD

david918 said:


> To stir the pot, I thought that I was told I there stood "a just and upright mason" during my EA  degree.Since masons meet on the level shouldn't an EA also have the privilege.


 
Someone get this man an oar - 
Someone get this man dictionary
Someone get this man in front of a smoker - I'm hungry! :laugh:

No we should meet at your house for dinner regardless of how level your yard is


----------



## PeterLT

While of course I will concede to my more learned Brethren, I personally see no problem with an EA wearing a ring. Because, at least in my Lodge, we stress that once obligated he is a Mason, period. His degree within the Craft is something entirely different. After all, is a Private less of a soldier than a General? Perhaps the private soldier shouldn't be allowed to wear a uniform because he hasn't attained a certain status or level in an army? 

Masonry is a lifelong following, to set artificial barriers is, in my humble opinion, somewhat narrow minded. We are constantly learning and searching for more light and in a great many cases, although a brother may wear a ring or fancy trappings, he is not a Mason. If bling is a cause of concern and contention and must be "earned", perhaps we need to reassess what it is to be a Mason.

My two bits...


----------



## 8thGenerationTexan

My grandfathers ring was handed down by my grandmother who is an eastern star only after I was raized.


----------



## JTM

Pretty awesome, either way


----------



## Dave in Waco

I would say they should not wear the jewelry.  If for no other reason, the same reason we are not allowed to print names of EA's and FC's in announcements, newsletters, and websites.  The jewelry could make them targets by those uninformed and/or misinformed about the Craft.


----------



## Wingnut

Most rings are showing a MM symbol not an EA or FC.  But why spend $$$ on a EA ring since most folks arent an EA but a few months at most and FC for a month or so usually.  By wearing a ring it also shows your a mason, but can an EA or a FC answer the questions asked by someone interested?


----------



## Bboc

No they should not be allowed to wear the " bling ". If an ea Just became a mason let's say last night and today some one from my lodge who dose not know him sees an ea ring on his finger and tries him. That ea will look like a fool. He won't have a clue what he's talking about. Or if a non mason comes to him and ask him anything about the order. That ea would have been set up for failure. In my oppion I am glad I had to wait so I knew what it was that I was representing, and what was  representing me.


----------



## peace out

Well, similar to another thread, I will bring up A&M traditions.

Only students who had reached a certain point in their career, that being senior if I recall, could get a ring.  They could wear it while still a student.  I liken that to only MMs should wear rings, though they may not have taken their proficiency yet.


----------



## macjames53

One of the incentives that compel a Brother to finish his work is the privilege of wearing Masonic jewelry. It is an honor conferred upon those who have persevered thru all the work and finished as a Master Mason. To allow EA's and FC's to wear and post Masonic jewelry and emblems is to demean the work of countless others who HAVE persevered.


----------



## cchristian875

I agree with David, though just as a lambskin is worn in different ways why shouldnt The jewelry be afforded the same respect, maybe the way its worn or even color coding.. we are not the easiest organization to grant initiation.. would you not be more apt to assist an e.a. or f.c. than a stranger.. I can definitely see both sides as it is a hard and rough road to follow and a privilege to wear....


----------



## chauffe

As an fc myself I think we should have to wait. I am more then happy to wait till I am MM


----------



## jhodgdon

I had to wait til MM to wear my ring. I think it makes it more special if you wait


----------



## macjames53

When you have labored to wear the "bling" it is a sign among your brothers that you have earned the right to wear it. 
We expect each brother to earn the privileges to which he strives. A past worshipful master of your lodge has earned the right to wear the past masters ring and wear the PM apron. 
It is a measure of his devotion to the craft and is a sign he has labored to learn the duties of his office earn the respect of his brethren.
Jim McCormick
SW Cedar Bayou Lodge 321
Baytown


----------



## AnthonyBolding

Wait for it. Then it will be more special.


----------



## Ol Kev

chauffe said:


> As an fc myself I think we should have to wait. I am more then happy to wait till I am MM



 As one who is in the same boat, I find that I must agree to wait, even though I already have a ring in waiting. 

It is like being a little kid who has to take some bad tasting medicine or being told by my mother I couldn't do something. Ultimately it was for my own good and she knew better and I appreciate it now . . .  but I didn't like it at the time.


----------



## Tony Siciliano

MM's only.  "To be forever bound to your obligation, which is your solemn promise, made of your own free will, before the Great Architect of the Universe, as well as your family, friends and brothers signifying your true and heartfelt desire to be forever bound in unity with the fraternity."

I think it's fair to say that a Mason hasn't fully obligated himself until he's attained the 3rd degree.


----------



## Kristopher Wyatt

I voted no and I see that the overwhelming majority agrees.  I think this is because we all take "Masonic jewelery" to mean that which is actually MM jewelery.  I can understand the desire of EA and FC with their new enthusiasm to want to wear some Masonic symbols or jewels.  I have seen in many catalogs etc, EA and FC lapel pins and the like which I think could help them get their "fix" in the meantime while they work towards becoming a MM.  I think that is a good thing, and might even be a nice gift to a new EA/FC.  I think the wait though, makes it even more special when they finally become a MM to get a ring or the like.


----------



## Beathard

It's the carrot that hangs in front of the EA/FC.


----------



## fairmanjd

My raising will be on the 25th; but I think I may go so far as to wait until after I have turned in my MM proficiency and read some more before wearing a ring. I'd hate for someone to ask me a question about Masonry that I can't answer or at least know where to look to find the answer. Also, symbolically speaking, I am still learning the very basics of how to use the 24" guage and common gavel. Until my ashlar is a bit more properly formed and I can be a better example for Masonry, I will forego Masonic jewelry.


----------



## Richard Valdez

david918 said:


> To stir the pot, I thought that I was told I there stood "a just and upright mason" during my EA  degree.Since masons meet on the level shouldn't an EA also have the privilege.


 
I think that an EA and FC are not experienced enough to explain much of the meaning of the symbols in the jewelry and may perhaps pass on bad information about the craft.

and since you enter under agreement to obey the rules, the rules say, MM get the privilege of wearing the jewelry.  I think too many would join  just to be able to wear them, then they would stop attending lodge and carry themselves as Masons, even though we all know they only have part of the rights, lights, and benefits.

It would devalue the craft to lower the standards just so people could flash the bling, and there would be a flood of "fake" members sporting the look of a true Mason.


So my answer is NO, follow the rules, all the rules.  Being a Mason is an honor and a privilege, you have to earn it as all true fellow Masons have done before.


----------



## dnewman3

Man...hot topic...i have to agree with a majority here.  MM only.   Now that being said....i woild not disagree with someone wearing something that shows what level....or with both points or one point.    

I work with a guy that everyone said was a mason...he wears a gold masonic ring.....i shook his hand and he didnt return the grip.   So i asked him if he was a traveling man.....he had no clue....then i asked if he was a mason...he said yes....for 14 years.....A E.A.    No dues not current....hence. I changed the subject.   But he too wore a ring showing the S&C.


----------



## PeterLT

There will be charlitains, cowans and eavesdroppers always, bling or not. That's why we have modes of recognition. Personally, I think the whole "blingthing" is a non issue. We have ample distinctions in the Craft, no need to add artificial ones that serve little purpose other than status at the coffee shop. We are an inclusive fraternity; if a man has had the courage to ask, we should have the courage to include him and set no other boundries other than that which the Craft already has in place. To do more than that (IMHO) is petty.


----------



## choppersteve03

What if the brother wears a ring is a mm but,has no dues card? My lodge pretty much went dark after i was raised,paid my dues but the sec. Wasnt there,so I'm still waiting for my card.


----------



## Mac

choppersteve03 said:
			
		

> What if the brother wears a ring is a mm but,has no dues card? My lodge pretty much went dark after i was raised,paid my dues but the sec. Wasnt there,so I'm still waiting for my card.



I think at that point we're getting into semantics. No one gets in Lodge without being examined, and I don't discuss Masonic stuff with someone unless they've satisfied me they're a Mason. Rings don't figure too heavily into that equation for me personally.


----------



## choppersteve03

True, rings just help the  profane identify masons, they work for us too but,we have more in depth methods of finding out.


----------



## Dow Mathis

While nobody told me that I COULDN'T wear one, I was asked not to wear a ring until I was raised.  Not that I needed one, but the reason given was this:  Let's say that you're a brand new EA and you start wearing your grandaddy's ring around.  Then someone sees it and assumes that you're a MM and starts asking you all about the lodge.  How are you going to answer?  What does this tell the guy asking you about your lodge or masonry in general?  Another example is this:  Say there are two MMs having a discussion about the MM degree and you walk up wearing your grandaddy's ring.  They see the ring, assume you're a MM, and just keep talking about the degree.  Had you not worn the ring then they would have stopped and either continued their conversation after you left or asked if your were a mm or something like that.  

Leave the ring at home until you've been raised.  It's the considerate thing to do.


----------



## Ed Nelson

Timely subject since I purchased a ring and got it on the mail last night. 

I am a nearly passed FC (passed my EA proficiency Tuesday night, FC degree in two weeks).  I bought the ring as an incentive to earn my MM  degree. Last night, I opened the package and tried the ring on, admired it...and put it in a drawer. I can't wait to wear it (but will of course).  Knowing it's there makes me want to work just that much harder. 

Ed


----------



## dnewman3

To ed....i bought my ring....got it in....let my wife look at it to make sure it was what we ordered...then taped the box closed....gave it to my instructor...which handed it to my uncle...which gave it to me after i was raised.


----------



## JJones

I was always led to believe one of the main reasons EAs and FCs couldn't wear the bling was because they wouldn't be as informed as a MM if someone were to notice it and start asking questions.

It makes sense to me but it's also pretty idealist.  I know there are MMs out there with little more masonic knowledge than a new EA.


----------



## Nate Riley

Ed Nelson said:


> Timely subject since I purchased a ring and got it on the mail last night.
> 
> I am a nearly passed FC (passed my EA proficiency Tuesday night, FC degree in two weeks).  I bought the ring as an incentive to earn my MM  degree. Last night, I opened the package and tried the ring on, admired it...and put it in a drawer. I can't wait to wear it (but will of course).  Knowing it's there makes me want to work just that much harder.
> 
> Ed


 


dnewman3 said:


> To ed....i bought my ring....got it in....let my wife look at it to make sure it was what we ordered...then taped the box closed....gave it to my instructor...which handed it to my uncle...which gave it to me after i was raised.



That is a good idea.


----------



## Benton

JJones said:


> It makes sense to me but it's also pretty idealist. I know there are MMs out there with little more masonic knowledge than a new EA.



I'm all for idealism, though. Keeps the standard high, even if we never quite reach it. Applicable to many situations.


----------



## tmcguire

While I am in agreement that a non Master Mason should not wear the Square and Compasses for obvious and pragmatic reasons, I have read this thread and still see no hard evidence or GLoT law stating that you can not wear the Square and Compasses unless you are a Master Mason. Can someone provide evidence from the Law book that says otherwise?

Also, consider this wording. "Can not wear the Square and compasses unless you are a Master MASON." What if you are not a Mason at all? Let's say you are a 10 year old girl. You are not a Master Mason, nor a Mason. Does the rule or GLoT law (if it exists) have any reach beyond the Fraternity? 

Please see this post: http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?13428-Masonic-anecdotes
 
There is the Slipper pin of course, which uses the Square and compasses as part of it's design. So no help there getting to the bottom of this.

-Tom


----------



## Dow Mathis

Ah sure, nobody told me that I "COULDN'T" wear it before being raised.  I was just told that I "SHOULDN'T" wear it until I had been raised.  It's a matter of respect, I think.

Tom, that's a wonderful story, and something to keep in mind should my own son ever have to travel by himself.  However, I don't think that it really applies in this case.  That little girl wasn't a member of a lodge, nor is she likely to be.  I thought that the point here was whether or not an EA or FC should wear the ring or not.


----------



## Txmason

No not until they are a master mason


----------



## mattcaler

Gotta put in the work first.  How many people can you remember being initiated and then you practically never see them again.  People like that haven't earned the right to wear anything that identifies them as a Mason yet.


----------



## MarkR

cchristian875 said:


> I agree with David, though just as a lambskin is worn in different ways why shouldnt The jewelry be afforded the same respect, maybe the way its worn or even color coding.. we are not the easiest organization to grant initiation.. would you not be more apt to assist an e.a. or f.c. than a stranger.. I can definitely see both sides as it is a hard and rough road to follow and a privilege to wear....


We don't need to invent a new way to show the degree; both points under the square, EA.  One point exposed, the other covered, FC.  Both points above the square, MM.  You won't find many places selling rings or lapel pins with the S&C depicted any way but MM style, though.

Here's another interesting discussion of the topic. http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/entered-apprentice-ring.html


----------



## ACunninghamIII

I do recall as an EA your new name is Caution.  Wearing Masonic light is not being cautious.  The rule I like to live by is 'If you cant protect it, then dont wear it"


----------



## jwhoff

wiser men than I have addressed this one.  

my work continues in the quarries.  too much to do there.


----------



## Browncoat

tmcguire said:


> While I am in agreement that a non Master Mason should not wear the Square and Compasses for obvious and pragmatic reasons, I have read this thread and still see no hard evidence or GLoT law stating that you can not wear the Square and Compasses unless you are a Master Mason. Can someone provide evidence from the Law book that says otherwise?



I agree with this.

There is a lot of strong opinion posted in this thread, but I've never read or heard that any state GL has a law stating that jewelry is strictly for Master Masons only. That said, I think it's universally understood and respected that wearing the bling is a rite of passage that should be earned.

While I understand and respect tradition (it's one of the reasons I joined), I think this is one that needs to die out. I would think that an organization whose membership has been on a rapid decline would be glad to have new blood excited enough about the Craft to want to openly display it and get others interested in joining. There is a lot of general information available out there for anyone interested in Freemasonry. It's not like a MM is allowed to publicly disclose more information than an EA or FC, is he?


----------



## perryel

This may be redundant...EA, FC, and MM have each become subject to the square and compasses, albeit in different arrangements.  An EA or FC should, therefore, have the right and privilege to represent both in the appropriate way as taught during their degrees.


My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur

I have seen an EA symbol as a lapel pin in another state.  An EA wearing an EA symbol or an FC wearing an FC symbol seems appropriate to me.  If he can find anything like that.

But wearing a symbol of a degree you have not yet received/earned?  No please.  Since the vast majority of Masonic jewelry uses the S&C as publicly displayed on our buildings, the vast majority of items are not appropriate to EAs and FCs.

I did not wear an AASR, Shrine or PM symbol until I had earned those, either.


----------



## rhitland

You can receive a Masonic funeral if you are an ea or fc in TX but it Is law only MM can wear jewelry.  To me seems if you can get a funeral you should be able to wear jewelry if so desired.  


My Freemasonry


----------



## Browncoat

rhitland said:


> ...but it Is law only MM can wear jewelry...



Can you provide a link to this law?


----------



## SeattleMason0613

I agree that jewelry should be put on hold till you become a MM 


My Freemasonry


----------



## jwhoff

The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas brethren may remember that in 2007 Grand Master Tommy Broughton had a campaign that saw him pin on EA and FC pins on those of us going through our degrees.  I was lucky enough to receive an EA pin from him at Holland Lodge No. 1 in January and the FC pin when he came down to the old Shrine Temple a few months later.

Right Worshipful Broughton was kind enough to give me a MM pin the following December at Grand Lodge.  This, plus getting a chance to set in the Grand Senior Deacons place during open Grand Lodge ceremonies a few years back where highlights in my masonic journey that I will keep close to my heart throughout my days.  I thank then Grand Senior Deacon Gary Mosmeyer for that last honor.


----------



## dfreybur

jwhoff said:


> The Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Texas brethren may remember that in 2007 Grand Master Tommy Broughton had a campaign that saw him pin on EA and FC pins on those of us going through our degrees.  I was lucky enough to receive an EA pin from him at Holland Lodge No. 1 in January and the FC pin when he came down to the old Shrine Temple a few months later.



I can think of a few symbols that are unique to the second degree that could be used but none that are explicitly called out as such in the degree.  In the lecture of the first degree there is a paragraph explaining the meaning of the EA symbol and there is a slide of it when the slides are displayed.  This suggests to me the FC symbol is one that might not draw notice in outside company.


----------



## rhitland

I took a quick look at TX GL law last night and could not find the law so I fear I was talking out the side of my mouth.  It seems very real that I read it in the law long ago but that could be my mind mixing rumors into fact!   I will look a little harder this weekend.


----------



## jwhoff

dfreybur said:


> I can think of a few symbols that are unique to the second degree that could be used but none that are explicitly called out as such in the degree.  In the lecture of the first degree there is a paragraph explaining the meaning of the EA symbol and there is a slide of it when the slides are displayed.  This suggests to me the FC symbol is one that might not draw notice in outside company.




Simply put.  It has all to do with the placement of the S & Q.  

Again, this was a one-off campaign and only one year in duration.  The ground rule still applies to EAs and FCs in Texas.


----------



## JonBoy

You know I had the honor of receiving my masters ring from my great- grandfather when I was a EA but I didn't put it on until I was raised mainly because I was asked not to. And he explained it to me why it's important for only master masons to wear the master masons ring 


My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur

jwhoff said:


> It has all to do with the placement of the S & Q.



I was thinking of the grain thing.  I figure an emblem with the placement would be too hard to tell so it would get confused.  Thanks!

So one MW GM did not follow an old local tradition but he was not enough to change the old tradition.  It shows the local tradition is not a written rule anyways.


----------



## Bill Lins

To the best of my knowledge there is no specific law governing the wearing of Masonic jewelry by an EA or FC. Apparently it is more a matter of protocol.

However, the following article prohibits Lodges from making known the names of EAs & FCs, and an inference could be drawn that they, accordingly, are thus prohibited from identifying themselves as Masons.

Art. 405a. *Publication of Names Prohibited.* 
The names of Petitioners, Candidates, Entered Apprentice Masons and Fellowcraft Masons shall not be published in a Lodge newsletter or any news media public or private. (_Adopted 1990_)


----------



## dfreybur

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> However, the following article prohibits Lodges from making known the names of EAs & FCs, and an inference could be drawn that they, accordingly, are thus prohibited from identifying themselves as Masons.



My inference is this rule allows EAs and FCs to keep their membership private if they chose so it's up to them if they let the world know they are Masons.

As such to me it's only indirectly related to wearing a symbol they have earned, if they chose to, if they can find an EA or FC symbol at all, if they have local buy-in on an exception to the tradition.  As there is precedent for an EA wearing an EA lapel pin I would not object to local buy-in but that's only 1 of 3 if clauses and I'm only 1 of many regulars at my local lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256

I believe that you should have to earn the right to "wear the bling" by doing everything required to be, and then raised to, a Master Mason.


----------



## bezobrazan

I didn't have a problem waiting to become a Master Mason so I can wear my ring. It wasn't killing me, eating away at me. What's the hurry?  This whole need for instant gratification has gotten out of hand. Me, me, me doesn't work in a Lodge because it's about US, all of us. 

If your heart & head isn't in the right place - it doesn't matter what's on your finger.


----------



## Warrior1256

bezobrazan said:


> I didn't have a problem waiting to become a Master Mason so I can wear my ring. It wasn't killing me, eating away at me. What's the hurry?  This whole need for instant gratification has gotten out of hand. Me, me, me doesn't work in a Lodge because it's about US, all of us.
> 
> If your heart & head isn't in the right place - it doesn't matter what's on your finger.


Very well said sir.


----------



## Levelhead

I was more worried about giving back my chetachisms then buying a ring. If you feel like you need an "EA or FC" ring or bling then i guess you feel like you will be in that degree for a while!

A S/C ring, is something you earn to wear. Most if them have working tools on them that you wouldn't even be able to explain until your raised!

So if your on the freshman football team your gonna wear a varsity letter and jacket.  Yea you will be laughed at the same way you will be laughed at in a blue lodge wearing a ring that you DO NOT EVEN FULLY KNOW THE MEANING OF. 

Until you are a MM you do not FULLY know what the position of the points of the compass are.


----------

